# Brodgers88 Toro GM 1000



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Finally got a greensmower! I'm pretty excited to have my hands on one of these machines. I picked up a Toro Greensmaster 1000 last weekend. Yesterday I had a chance to test it out a little and go over the mower a little. I began disassembly to replace both reel bearings. It runs great and everything is in working order but I did find that the reel bearing on the left side is bad. The reel looks to be in decent shape and I'm hoping to get a little use out of the current bedknife. Eventually I want to change out this 11 blade with the 8 blade. For this season I will actually be using the mower on my fiancee's centipede grass lol so everybody get ready to see what reel low centipede looks like! I'm going to maintain a hoc of 3/4"-1". I don't plan on keeping the centipede long term, but I am going to work with it until I can renovate the lawn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dormant stripes :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing what you are able to accomplish with the Toro! Your work with the McLane was clearly substandard. :wacko:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You're the bugger who STOLE MY MOWER lol. Congrats dude. Looks great.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Congrats! Looks great!

You might find that bedknives are cheap enough to not warrant running a worn knife. Replacing the knife and backlapping the reel should yield a pretty decent cutting setup.

Didn't I read somewhere on here recently that centipede doesn't like low cuts? Not trying to rain on the ballgame here, just don't want you to have unexpected results with such a nice mower.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks guys!



Spammage said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you are able to accomplish with the Toro! Your work with the McLane was clearly substandard. :wacko:


 Lol yeah that old '98 McLane has served me well! I'm very excited about the Toro!



SCGrassMan said:


> You're the bugger who STOLE MY MOWER lol. Congrats dude. Looks great.


Haha I figured there was someone else ready to pounce on that deal. Thanks! Good luck in your search. I hope you find one soon!



 MasterMech said:


> Congrats! Looks great!
> 
> You might find that bedknives are cheap enough to not warrant running a worn knife. Replacing the knife and backlapping the reel should yield a pretty decent cutting setup.
> 
> Didn't I read somewhere on here recently that centipede doesn't like low cuts? Not trying to rain on the ballgame here, just don't want you to have unexpected results with such a nice mower.


Thanks for the advice MasterMech! You've got a good point about the bedknife so I might just go ahead and replace that while I have it all apart.

Yeah centipede definitely can't handle the lower hoc like Bermuda but it can tolerate 1". I spoke with someone that works for a local sod farm that grows centipede and he claimed they have cut centipede at 5/8" before but it was almost ripping up stolons at that height. I'm planning on cutting at 3/4" to 1" until I can kill off the centipede and plant Bermuda. If the low cut causes the centipede to decline I'm ok with that :nod:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

What about running the McClane (assuming you still have it and it's operable) on the Centipede and the GM1k on your Bermuda?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I actually did consider doing that but I'm at my fiancee's house 95% of the time lol and I really wanted to have the toro with me. We're actually hoping to sell my house soon which is where all the Bermuda is. Trust me I can't stand the centipede in her yard so it's only a matter of time before I rip it out and plant Bermuda.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

It was great meeting you and your fiancee! Super happy the GM found a great home


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You can probably get a fairway bedknife and get a few fractions of an inch higher on the HOC


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> It was great meeting you and your fiancee! Super happy the GM found a great home


We enjoyed meeting you too! Lol I'm super happy to finally have one of these! Thanks again man


SCGrassMan said:


> You can probably get a fairway bedknife and get a few fractions of an inch higher on the HOC


That's exactly what I was planning to do! I'm gonna go with the super thick bedknife from r&r products.


----------

